# RIP Aretha Franklyn



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sad to hear the news of Aretha Franklyn's passing. She was one of my all time favourite soul singers who had a fabulous career. God rest, the queen of Soul.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Yes, very sad indeed.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

R e s p e c t


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Possibly one of the best female singers ever, RIP to a incredible talent and from what I can gather a truly good person.


----------



## jacksouth (Aug 3, 2018)

This was a celebrity loss I really felt. Much respect to her, may she rest in peace.


----------

